# caractères illisibles dans mes mails



## Lacath (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci de mail qui laisse perplexes tous ceux à qui j'en parle:
Je suis sous OS Tiger, j'utilise Mail pour ma messagerie.
Certains de mes correspondants me retournent mes mails en me disant qu'ils sont illisibles (truffés d'idéogrammes, carrés blancs ou autres, qui remplacent les caractères spécifiques au français, c.a.d les accents, apostrophes, trémas, etc...).
A chaque fois, ces correspondants sont sur PC, mais d'une part tous mes mails ne sont pas comme ça pour eux, et d'autre part un même mail envoyé à une liste pourra être, suivant le correspondant, ou parfaitement lisible, ou infesté de ces caractères, et ce de manière apparemment aléatoire. C'est souvent quand j'envoie des pièces jointes, mais pas toujours...
J'en perds mon latin: 
       On me dit que c'est mon fournisseur d'accès (orange) --> j'ai essayé par des adresses mails gratuites (free, gmail, yahoo), le problème persiste. 
       On me dit que c'est un pb de relation Mac//Pc, je doute, mais je vérifie tout, je ne trouve rien d'anormal... 
      Je me dis que c'est peut-être des histoires de type de polices?????? Mais je ne suis pas convaincue...

Quelqu'un aurait-il LA solution??????  
Merci bien,

Lacath


----------



## Hanibal (12 Décembre 2006)

Je ne vais malheureusement pas donner de solution : j'ai le même probléme (PowerMac G4; mon FAI est le Neuf) depuis que je suis sous OS X.4. Cela ne m'arrive jamais à partir d'un autre Mac (iMac G5; FAI Wanadoo) sous OS X.3. Une réinstallation compléte du systéme (pour une autre raison) n'a rien changé, et je n'ai jamais eu ce probléme à partir de mon iBook G4 sous OS X.4.

J'ai cherché comme un fou  sans succès !

J'attends donc avec impatience les éventuelles solutions.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2006)

C'est un probl&#232;me d'encodage de texte maintes fois abord&#233; sur le forum (vous y'en a pas conna&#238;tre la fonction recherche du forum ? ). Il faut choisir un autre encodage (menu Message > Encodage du texte) : Unicode UTF-8 ou Occidental ISO Latin 1.


----------



## Hanibal (13 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est un problème d'encodage de texte maintes fois abordé sur le forum (vous y'en a pas connaître la fonction recherche du forum ? ). Il faut choisir un autre encodage (menu Message > Encodage du texte) : Unicode UTF-8 ou Occidental ISO Latin 1.



J'avais bien entendu pensé à ça, mais l'encodage "automatique" ou comme proposé ci dessus n'a pas résolu ce probléme, qui, malheureusement semble aléatoire.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2006)

Et _Occidental (Windows Latin 1)_ donne quoi?


----------



## Hanibal (13 Décembre 2006)

Malheureusement, cela n'a pas empêché le probléme


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2006)

Vraiment bizarre...comprends pas...   

Sinon il te reste toujours l'option de prendre un autre mailer (comme Thunderbird)...


----------



## spleen (13 Décembre 2006)

Et Apple, ils ne peuvent pas résoudre ce genre de problème ?


----------



## Lacath (13 Décembre 2006)

Hanibal a dit:


> J'avais bien entendu pensé à ça, mais l'encodage "automatique" ou comme proposé ci dessus n'a pas résolu ce probléme, qui, malheureusement semble aléatoire.



J'ai fait plusieurs essais aujourd'hui: _unicode_ a l'air de résoudre le problème; _occidental iso latin_ aussi, sauf une pièce jointe (jpeg) qui déconne??!?... Sauf que je n'ai pas trouvé comment paramétrer une fois pour toute Mail pour l'encodage unicode, il revient sans arrêt à automatique; (mais je vais faire la fonction recherche dans ce forum, promis !!  )
Bizarre de chez bizarre, je vais continuer de tester, car de toutes manière le pb ne se posait pas systématiquement, mais effectivement de manière aléatoire...

Est-ce que _occidental windows latin_ ne risque pas de poser pb chez les correspondants mac, cette fois?????


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2006)

Lacath a dit:


> J'ai fait plusieurs essais aujourd'hui: _unicode_ a l'air de résoudre le problème; _occidental iso latin_ aussi, sauf une pièce jointe (jpeg) qui déconne??!?... Sauf que je n'ai pas trouvé comment paramétrer une fois pour toute Mail pour l'encodage unicode, il revient sans arrêt à automatique; (mais je vais faire la fonction recherche dans ce forum, promis !!  )
> 
> (...)



Essaie ça.


----------

